# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Dir Ranjith Speaks to Forumkeralam on 'Pranchiyettan & The saint - FK Exclusive

## Lakkooran

Director Mr Ranjith speaks exclusively to Forumkeralam..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0nuUTm_Ui0[/ame]

About his new movie 'Pranchiyettan and the Saint"..

Is it for Mammooty fans?

About Mammootty's performance and comparison with Haji in PaleriManikyam.

How this movie differ from other Ranjith Movies.

About Ramzan fight among 'Shikkar','Pranchiyettan' and Elsamma Enna Aankutty.


Thanks a lot Sir.. :Clap: 

Special Thanks to our Manoj bhai.

Mr Padmakumarine kittan innale muthal sramichu, kittiyilla...Will try again..

----------


## Santi

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: *fk* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## E Y E M A X

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## shyamavanil

thanks ..lakku..
kelkatteeeeeeeeeeee :Thumbup1:

----------


## Day Dreamer

:Yahoo:  

 :Yahoo: 

 :Yahoo:

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks all machans....

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks to Lakku and Manoj bhai.. :Yahoo: 

FK rockzzz  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## shyamavanil

Thanks Manoj...kettu kondirikuva

----------


## shyamavanil

*Itheram oru padam malayalathil undayitilla ennu Renjith urappu pareyunnu.......*
*Ithum hit agatte...*
*all the best Renjith sir.....*

----------


## Merit

This is absolutely splendid job bros...  :salut:  Hats offfff..
Kelkkatte....

----------


## Rambo

thaankss lakhoooran

----------


## MunthirippayyaN

Thanx......lakkooran

----------


## KulFy

pranchiyettan is a good movie

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

'Renjith'
Malayala Cinemayude Abhimanam...

----------


## Grand Master

> 'Renjith'
> Malayala Cinemayude Abhimanam...


Ahankarathinu mathram oru kuravum illa !

----------


## Harikripa

thanks lakku for info...

----------

